# flat seas and a shark



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

got to the surf about 9.30am fished hard all day lots of mullet big and small no whiting or croaker shark was caught on stingray from bridge bait,kayaked bait to the forth sand bar,acces 4 .super flat out great day on the beach! can i get a shark id on this one.bottom pic is what he had in his stomach hardhead and a whiting


----------



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

Nice bull shark and it's hard to tell what came out of its stomach it looks like a lady fish


----------



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

Scratch that it's a mullet and hardhead


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice catch, pretty sure that is a hardhead and a whiting. see how the mouth is on the bottom fish? its on the bottom of the snout just like a whiting

S4L


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice Bull.

Did anyone catch the significance of the hardhead in the shark's stomach?

I've been telling people for years that hardheads and gafftops are good shark bait.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

bigfost said:


> Nice Bull.
> 
> Did anyone catch the significance of the hardhead in the shark's stomach?
> 
> I've been telling people for years that hardheads and gafftops are good shark bait.


And I seem to have a never ending supply. :rotfl:


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice bull? How did you find out what was in his stomach? Did he spit it up when you landed him?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

nice catch!


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

bigfost said:


> Nice Bull.
> 
> Did anyone catch the significance of the hardhead in the shark's stomach?
> 
> I've been telling people for years that hardheads and gafftops are good shark bait.


They need to eat more of them then..heh. I dont know how they can handle those barbs.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

rynochop said:


> They need to eat more of them then..heh. I dont know how they can handle those barbs.


Earlier this year, I caught a 1lb hardhead and threw him on my hook for kicks since I was out of big bait just before dusk. Soaked it for 30min and landed a 5ft BT. The HH was missing when I got him in so I assume the BT took it. It's not uncommon.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice bull. And just think I almost out a hard head on for bait


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks like a whiting, not a mullet.. Or was that your bait?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Arlon said:


> Looks like a whiting, not a mullet.. Or was that your bait?


Original post says bait was stingray and that the stomach contents were whiting and hardhead


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

What did it measure out at?


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

My Uncle and I were fishing in E matty bay. we where watching 2 blacktips mating...I guess???? Right then my cork went under. Reeled in a small hardhead. My uncle said leave it and throw it back out. Couldnt get as far as the sharks were.

J


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

The shark measured at 5ft 2in. The bait that was used to catch it was stingray, and it was whitting and a hardhead. Sadly the shark could not be released so after two attempts to get him back he was harvested. Oh and he was darn tasty.:texasflag


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

alvinslash said:


> the shark measured at *5ft 4in*. The bait that was used to catch it was stingray, and it was whitting and a hardhead. Sadly the shark could not be released so after two attempts to get him back he was harvested. Oh and he was darn tasty.:texasflag


Fixed.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

You mean he swam of strong after you were able to revive him. Right? Because bull sharks have to be 5ft 4in to legally harvest.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

WHAT said:


> Fixed.


haha beat me to it


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i was there and he was every bit of 64".


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice catch. 
I was at access 5 this morning myself. Ended up with a good sized spec, couple whiting and a billion hardheads.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

The 5' shark I caught had a catfish barb sticking out of his stomach. They are just machines!


----------



## wayne80 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hope u turned him lose so he could eat more hardheads.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

OK Junior gamewardens, the guy said that "Sadly, it could not be revived..." so now it is time to give the poster a break and go on to some other endeavor.....maybe emailing Romney and asking him about his taxes????


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*teeth*

Looks like he lost his teeth and gummed the hardhead to death...:biggrin:


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

fultonswimmer said:


> OK Junior gamewardens, the guy said that "Sadly, it could not be revived..." so now it is time to give the poster a break and go on to some other endeavor.....maybe emailing Romney and asking him about his taxes????


Its not being a junior game warden. He didn't even know what kind of shark he had caught.

Maybe if he would have known it was an a bull shark and that it was too small to keep he would have spent less time with it out of the water taking pictures!

If I had a shark that size die on the beach, I might think about harvesting it too, but you better believe that if I hook an undersized bull, spinner or any sandbar I won't bring it all the way out of the water and I'll try my best to have it released in under 2 minutes.

If someone posted on the general fishing board with some undersized trout on a stringer, asking for a fish ID, and saying that they kept them because they were hooked deep people would explode on them.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Good catch Alvin just now seeing your post glad you landed a good shark I know you been wanting one awesome bro just awesome.Your still on my invite list for trout fishing be ready fall is coming quick.


----------

